# Just w8



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

was gonna go w/ "K...give me a minute" but decided on this. 

So I figured out what i want to eat....a burger and a beer 

I still haven't eaten a meal yet...just nibbled. I feel like I have a food hangover  ...although I still see abs


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

You're funny! 

Enjoy your meal...bun or no bun?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

Btw...you should look better today, most do...has to do w/undercarbing 

Busy Here...MP is helping me till Carissa gets here at 1 MT......she just got a cool graphic design job for good $$$....might need that puter after all


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

OMG! 

I don't think I under carbed  I ate a lot yesterday...spilled in the morning and had to go for a walk


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

Definition:

Irritating Reviewing all your posts over the weekend and seeing vast amts of spelling errors!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

LMAO  

I was busy...whadda expect! 

Was the advise good at least...

Back soon...have to do some things..


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

Yeah...good, still irritating though


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

Well...after approximately 2.5 hours sleep...my eyes are burning.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well...after approximately 2.5 hours sleep...my eyes are burning.




My spelling can't be that bad/irritating?  

DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

Only when I can't edit it 

*napper*


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

You are learning well 

No W/O tomorrow ?


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

Yes...I'm working out tomorrow


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

You could rest ya know 

Chest or arms? 

New Split

Chest
Legs
Back
Off/abs
Shoulders
Arms/abs


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

chest...and I don't want a new split


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

It's my new split..... 

Wanna do it now, or tonight....any new goals...or "Pain Style" all the way?


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

later  ...same goals I guess


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

Wanna tell me some highlights of your show?


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

Not sure what to tell? I told you everything really?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

K....I'll tell you

WL is in Vegas
MP is doing her freelance
SoP helped a film student with a movie this morning, was invieted to help teach a film class at what will be his old highschool next year (we think that will look gr8 on his transcripts 
DP is running out of time to buy a Mother's Day gift for MP
TG was here, you don't even want to know

etc, etc, etc


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

oh...

...and I think apples give me gas


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

Yes I do  ...what now? 

Good job for Kial  

When's mother's day?


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

LOL...alright then


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

In Canada, who the hell knows?  Here, on Sunday.....

More Sugar huh? 

Yep...I've got gas 

TG will have to be at LW...it may even be to tangled to type


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

Okay


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

My eyes are still burning. And my stomach still hurts


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

and my mother is still here


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

Sounds Pre-Ulcerous 

RELAX DAMN IT!


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

Could be, lol 

I think I'm going to go for a bit


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

OK..I'm fuqqing done w/apples...for now 

SYS


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

SYS


----------



## kidda9 (May 4, 2003)

Sorry to but in on your Diariey but i can't find a post that says how you done at the weekend,i really hope you came 1st in everything as you and Dr p deserve it all.So when you are ready w8 please preety please tell us how you got on?


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kidda9 *_
> Sorry to but in on your Diariey but i can't find a post that says how you done at the weekend,i really hope you came 1st in everything as you and Dr p deserve it all.So when you are ready w8 please preety please tell us how you got on?




Thanks Kidda  ...I told about it here


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

We just watched Darkness Falls....scary movie!!!


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

K...so...I need to know what I'm doing w/ my diet


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...so...I need to know what I'm doing w/ my diet



I think I mentioned before...a 2-3 day transition to the 1640-1680 range...we were gonna higher for 2 weeks....but I need to know what look, w8 and BF you want to be near....could use a BW in the morning and a Water talley?  

180 P 70 C 72 F in 6


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

If you feel that is too carb heavy......195 P 55 C 72 F


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

I want to be cut....more than this.

I wanna know more what I can eat and not eat.

I can't give BW tomorrow...I haven't been able to drink all day


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

Yeah K....what's 72 fat? 10 or 15?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

You must drink! 

Even if we go leaner, we have to reset a bit first......you know that...when you say "what more you can  eat", do you mean things that are not on the shopping list?


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

Like can I have cottage cheese (had some today, was sooo good)...or nuts or peanut butter and how much. I kinda am scared to eat these things. It's better if you say no and I just nibble it, cause then I eat less than if I'm allowed


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

I'm trying to drink....it's hard, my tummy was full all day. I couldn't barely eat even.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

I can say no.....I'm kinda good at it...although it's often hard to say "No " to you...well maybe not that hard 

How about we try something.....?

We plan meals a day ahead rahter than eat on a whim......and plan a tiny bit of the foods you want?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm trying to drink....it's hard, my tummy was full all day. I couldn't barely eat even.



Full from ONE beer and ONE burger?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah K....what's 72 fat? 10 or 15?



Ummm....12


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

I had more than one 

I don't think I can plan meals...it's too hectic around here, and half the time things get eaten or not cooked.


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

And...I don't think I'm going to work out tomorrow. I'm going to come home between clients and get started on the painting


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

Well then I'm gonna say NO ...so do you have your Peanut Butter knive in hand? 

Leah, I really think we can add CC and stuff for a few weeks, as long as it's small servinngs 

We can not have bread and sugar however


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

K...no bread and sugar


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> And...I don't think I'm going to work out tomorrow. I'm going to come home between clients and get started on the painting



I'd prefer this actually.....a few more days, but this means better eating


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

Okay 

I lose w8 fast when I paint...but I wouldn't worry about this cause I'll only be doing a couple hrs at a time...not a full day


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

...drink water... lease

Need a w8 to see if you can lose w8.....


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

I was @ 120 somewhere this afternoon


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

Be careful then, you want to rebound anabolically  and not be lipogenic........

How do you look right now?

I have to go in seconds to minutes?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

Sorry, this  graphics project goes on...and I have truck in the morning


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

Well...I can still see abs and everything, but my tummy's upset and bloated...it's why I can't eat or drink!

I'm going to eat good tomorrow


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

Okay....GNA


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

You may spill soon...watch for it, we need to know how much it took 



GNL 


So proud of you!


----------



## w8lifter (May 4, 2003)

Okay...GNA  :thankyou:


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 4, 2003)

:you'rewelcome:


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

GM?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

GML 

Sorry, sidetracked......


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

BW?


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

LOL...K


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

You own "LOL"...maybe you need a copyright?


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> BW?




  

I knew you were gonna ask


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

No I don't  LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

Run....no waddle...go do it now?


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

122


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

I think you're done w/buns? 

Or you can grow your own? 

Are you coming back after dropping the kids?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 122



and "Waddle" was fuqqing funny eh?  J/k


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

No...I've got a client, and then i'm coming home to paint for a couple hours before I have to go back @ 2


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

Not really


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

It will "hit" you later...and then   Maybe you'll be on a ladder? 

Water = 5 L, nibble some stuff you think you're missing, but not enough to make yourself sick please


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

Okay 

I didn't really nibble so much to make myself sick yesterday...I think it was just leftover from the night before 

And still sorta


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

K....I gotta go.

Hope you have a good day 

(am I supposed to write my meals here now?  )


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

Sorry......when you said more than 1, B's, B's & B's, that didn't mean more than 2 did it?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K....I gotta go.
> 
> Hope you have a good day
> ...





No...start Wednesday..... 

SYL  Have a w8derful  (wonderful) day!


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

what are you talking about


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> what are you talking about



Beers, Burgers and Buns


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

...I don't have to tell 

Going....

SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

Just this time   Know that you 8 enough to make yourself sick and gain 10 pounds...lol


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

...it's not 10 lbs of FAT though


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

K...gotta...too scared not too  ...but I'm not measuring anything 

*Meal 1*

2 coffee 
2 tbsp cream
1.3 srving protein

*Meal 2*

Cottage cheese 
cantaloupe (about 1/4 cup of pieces)
thin slice of cheddar (less than an oz)
peanuts (about a handful)

*Confessions* 

6 sugar free jube jubes
1/2 glass of diet coke

*Meal 3*

2.5 oz burger (no bun) 
1 oz cheese
Cantaloupe
2 strawberries
3/4 scoop protein

Okay...I'm done w/ burgers


----------



## sara (May 5, 2003)

enjoy these days w8


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> ...it's not 10 lbs of FAT though



Nope!   And it won't be....you may be the first in history 

I'm impressed w/your control.....post quanties  

DP   says Hi


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

K...don't know if I'm gonna update the rest of the day 

I'm already at 1500 calories  How'd I do that 

I spoke w/ Arielle's trainer today about the show...she made me feel  a lot better


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

I may have a photo shoot may 31 (unpaid, but awesome shooter)...if you and Rob say I can go  (am I a pain in the ass?  )

And I may have a paid shoot on the 12, 13, or 16 (that's next week).


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...don't know if I'm gonna update the rest of the day
> 
> I'm already at 1500 calories  How'd I do that
> ...



Later today.....I'm gonna have a post on Judging, tied into Dr. J's BFL update...it will not reflect on you, you're a "Good Sport", I just want to point some things out 

What did this trainer say? 

You need to get control NOW, if you want to shoot this weekend.......not sure if you have time for TFP's, unless it helps build your site.  You don't have to convince me, you're a model now....model's model...I just suggest you talk w/your family, if your gonna book weekends, your on their time w/you!


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

Well the paid one is no question, and that's during the week...I'll probably have to go up by myself though, lol...I'm sure rob's sick of me 

And the TFP isn't till the end of the month...and he's well worth it, very well known photographer, and I will try to shoot w/ another photographer while I'm there as well, so the trip is worth it 

Well...she just said she didn't understand how I couldn't get top 20...said my suit/physique was great and my stage presence was perfect...even admitted Arielle had to work on stage presence. It just made me feel better that she saw that too, and was just as confused as me


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

BRB


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

I gotta go to work...sys


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

SYVS


----------



## mmafiter (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I'm sure rob's sick of me



You have caught the correct!


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by mmafiter *_
> You have caught the correct!




You love me and you know it!


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

My mother is gone


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

I just posted a link to some FAME pics in the w8lifter thread


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

Good!  ...and I saw.......and from what I saw.....well you know


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

Are you home or at work still?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

Before I forget, we had a gr8 W/O today...so it's yours....lol

1)  Flat DB presses, 2 W/U 5 heavy, long RI

2)  High Incline (very high, made a pec dec out of the cables) Cable flyes


3a)  Decline BB, 20,15,12
3b)  Hammer Machine Press, 25, 20, 15.....NO RI AT ALL

That was it, total TOAST!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> Are you home or at work still?



Home, but I freaking lost my afternoon......


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

Eeeeewwww...I don't like it 

Can I do back first? and then chest on wednesday?


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

why did you lose your afternoon?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

Doctor's for SoP, late leaving, shopping, banking, etc


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Eeeeewwww...I don't like it
> 
> Can I do back first? and then chest on wednesday?



You said no change of split...lol

Sure......but that was a gr8 W/O......went really heavy, then really exhausted, burned and pumped


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

Errands! 

I didn't get to painting today. 

Was itchin' to workout as I was training this evening.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

I need your help please, explantion at LW


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Errands!
> 
> I didn't get to painting today.
> ...



I know...that's why a short hard W/O wil work better


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

I know...probably just for this week....feels like a back day 

I will do it, but modified K? I can't do high incline flyes cause they grind my shoulder...so I'll just do 'em on the ball. And well...I hate declines


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

No way...I don't want short...I want lots 

K...going...


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I know...probably just for this week....feels like a back day
> 
> I will do it, but modified K? I can't do high incline flyes cause they grind my shoulder...so I'll just do 'em on the ball. And well...I hate declines



No this was different, seat almost upright, cables at chest level...it felt GOOOOOD, you like things that feel GOOOOOD, don't you 

The decline was bar only for them at those reps....lol, you could do flat BB at say 55-65?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> No way...I don't want short...I want lots
> 
> K...going...



Always...but not this week   Time to heal!


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

That doesn't sound good


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

I don't know if I told you, but I trained SoP's Creative Writing/Theater/Science teacher on Sat...some with us, a few sets of bi's, some after on chest....

...the 'official' word is that she is very very sore


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

funny


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

NO WL tomorrow, and a very long day!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

Leah.....


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

what?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

Nevermind....


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

Nevermind the nevermind.....

brb

(and I don't respond to "what")


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

Yes


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

I forgot....

Naw, j/k, wanted to tell you, ..naw..it wasn't important


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

I'm hungry again


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

Tell


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

Technical difficulties......seriously

brb....lol


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

Alright! GGGRRR


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

Back.....

Leah......I was gonna ask you to relax more.....in a nice way, you need to take a break, not paint, not W/O..just a few days for Leah


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

Thanks  ...but, not having another competition looming over my head IS relaxing, believe me....maybe I was done competing before I even did this show 

And working out IS for me, I don't need a break from that at all...and painting is being done as I feel like it...so no pressure there


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

Now gimme a back workout  ....w/ pullups


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

K...I want to go watch TV w/ Rob...back in a while k


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

K...but can you hang..want to do something here, eat, then do something more, then do your W/O!


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

Like w8 till you're done all that? Not really 

I'll be back in an hr or so?


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

K...going...BBS


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

Picture was 2 KB to large...even after I told MP...lol

Back!

1)  Medium PG grip chins (parallel)
2)  T-bar w/V-bar
3)  Seated cable w/rope or str8 or RG

4a) RG pulldown
4b) Str arm pulldown

5) Rack pulls...straps  4 sets


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

K...I like it


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

Imagine that...now embrace that chest W/O...and I go to sleep a happy man! 


DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

Do I have to do that meal plan tonight...or can I do it in the morning?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

I promised her...one more after that too.....and a post on Judging....lol...my family is watching "the ring" w/o me


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

I did yours first, like always btw


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

Well...I don't have time or brain power right now...it's gonna have to w8 till morning.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

That sucks.....


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

Andrew...sorry...but I gotta go...This is the first night since rob took two weeks vacation (which ends thursday!) that my mother hasn't been here. Please understand


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

Oh, I understand  


GNL


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

My new standard ab workout...whatcha think:

Sorry...didn't want it to stay


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Oh, I understand
> 
> 
> GNL




LOL....K...GNA


----------



## w8lifter (May 5, 2003)

K...now take it down 

GN


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 5, 2003)

GNL


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

BW = 120 ...and I DON'T look like I've been eating non-stop for three days  I better stop now, lol.

Goals for today:


Water, Water, Water
Complete meals, even if they have bad things like nuts, and at regular intervals (no snacking  )
And NO SUGAR FREE CHOCOLATE ANYTHING 
Maybe a few veggies since I haven't had any in a week 
[/list=1]


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

K...shower...then Meal plan


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

GML 

A


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

GM


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

I guess ignore my fiber comment...I felt it was bloating her, typical of IBS 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

can you make that GMA ?


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

GMA  ?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

see fiber edit/addition


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> GMA  ?



   no?


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

K


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

Yo Yo Yo 


20 P per meal


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

Yeah...that adds up to 20 exactly.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

2 whole plus 4 whites...it does now that I changed it to 2 whites....lol


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

Did I say 4 whites + 2 whole?  I meant 2 whole + 2 whites


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

How much sugar did you eat yesterday?  I know there is a study someplace on sugar and ADD, or as Katie likes it, ADDP....maybe TCD or you can help me find it? 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

can you please take care of her/answer her so I can do this?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

K


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

10 fucking grams of carbs...I hate that!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

1/2 grqpefruit, 1/2 apple, spagheeti squash, berries, smigeon or BR or SP...etc 

(Payback for how you like to frustr8te me?  )

DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

K....gotta take the kids in, BRB ...edit/change anything that needs it


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

Are you coming back from the kids?


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

yes


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

Was that a "yes" to payback?  j/k

You're like  Meal Plan Magic (please don't forget K-la  )


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

bbs


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

What do I have to do for K-la? Who is that????

Rob's at 200


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

I didn't know I had to do anything w/ her? 

I'm going to have to do it later tonight or something. I'm going shopping for shoes, and then working out 

Have a good day...back after my workout...SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

Yeah, shoes are important.....you must have been in a sugar daze last night...I explained it all....

Go Rob 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

oh...Have a good day too 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

How come you're still here  No workout?


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

How did I know you posted in my CSH?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

I'm l8...and I did it w.o opening it.....lol  

Headache on leg day, not good! 

Take over please 

SYL

DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I'm l8...and I did it w.o opening it.....lol
> 
> Headache on leg day, not good!
> ...



 :GGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR:


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

I'm hopped up on ephedrine and caffeine   :bounce:

Had a good workout ...but everything felt very heavy today...w8's were the same, just felt heavy.

*PG Pullups, super slow* 6, 5, 5

*T-Bar Row w/ V-bar* bar+50/10 x 3

*Seated RG Cable Row* 90/10 x 3

*RG Hammer Strength Pulldown* 90/10, 110/8 x 2
*Straight Arm Pulldown* 60/12, 65/12, 70/12

*Rack Pulls* 135/12, 155/10, 155/6, 135/8


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

I didn't know "bounce" was a smilie


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I didn't know "bounce" was a smilie



..and you dare laugh at me....lol

Hey, too many R's....not enough G's...you're gonna grind your teeth down to nubbin's 

Decent W/O 

I need a nap...STAT


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

Fuqqin nappers 

I had a cashew incident  ...but controlled and other than that my diet has been awesome today


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

But controlled???  You're gonna have to explain this one...last time it was like 1500 calories or cashews  :huh:

Leah, do you realize it's only just past 2 PM  ??


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> Leah, do you realize it's only just past 2 PM  ??




Yeah...so?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> ..... my diet has been awesome today



The day is young....lol

a....voiding the cashew explan8tion are we?


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

I had an oz of cashews 

That's not that bad


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

Is that a "woman's ounce" or a "man's ounce?" 

you had me worried.....


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

Actually...I wanted to know what a "handful" (my handful) equals...so I grabbed a handful and weighed it...exactly an oz  

My meals are updated if you want to check


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

Nice water.....I'm heading to 4, just over 3 now 

Do you have to go back today?


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

Yeah...at 5 I think


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

...and I forgot.....no Timbits?  Wasn't one of your desired cheats post comp...some type of donut?  I know I saw you post that somewhere?


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

Yes!!!! And I still want one!!!! Rob even suggested getting some timbits on the way home when I got my coffee 

And...he got some on the drive to the competition...and they were warm!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

Too l8 for w8..is the shoot still on?  When is the calender shoot again?


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

Don't know....don't know


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> And...he got some on the drive to the competition...and they were warm!!!!



No wonder he is 200, j/k..and you sound like Homer Simpson...."MMMMMmmmm,  warm donuts"


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

Stop talking about donuts!!!!!!! This is my nibble time


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

Type more..drink more, eat less....I'm just getting over "water bloat" in time to eat


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

I'm going to go insane


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

DP has a Headstart 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

I'm eating veggies 

Is this the quickest post-comp back-to-a-good-diet ever? It is for me!


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

I gotta go...SYL


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

Yes   Good w8.....even better than when WL did back to back comps last year!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I gotta go...SYL



No...don't leave me here.....

SYS


----------



## DaMayor (May 6, 2003)

Think "lifestyle".... Okay, okay....I'm leaving now.


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> No...don't leave me here.....
> 
> SYS




 


*drinking beer*  lol


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

OMG! I think I'm drunk from one beer!  WTF is wrong w/ me? This must be a sign that I need to drink more often


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

alcohol = nibbling 

...and I was doing soooo well :nooooooo:


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

This is arielle:


----------



## Malachor (May 6, 2003)

mmafiter, what a lucky dude.


----------



## DaMayor (May 6, 2003)

*Looks at poster, imagines W8 with a little Beer Gut* Hey, cool pic W8!.....................ya _LUSH!_


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

....beer gut?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, the suit alterations we wanted came out well!   And you domin8ted! 

......  Now about this beer, and the inpending "Beer Tier Ass-Shelf"  and the Nibbling.....I told you the day was young.........you're gonna have to find some control soon :Leah:


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

Top 20....from what I know:

Arielle, above #19

Beverly Tan = 218 points ....6th place!!!! :SLB:






Monika Kovacs = 203 points, #13






Suzanna Caruso = 210 points, #10






Angeline Pompei = 211 points, #9






Amber Routten-Mitchell = 212 points, #8






So...it would _appear_ as if they were looking for SLB (  ) ...which is fine....except they go and place Mindi O'brien 3rd...who is cut to shit and huge compared to everyone else. So there's like no consistency in what they're looking for...how the fuq is anyone supposed to know what to do??? :frustrated:

Mindi:





So...


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Wow, the suit alterations we wanted came out well!   And you domin8ted!
> 
> ......  Now about this beer, and the inpending "Beer Tier Ass-Shelf"  and the Nibbling.....I told you the day was young.........you're gonna have to find some control soon :Leah:




 I was doing good till the beer


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

Leah...I think you were definitely in there, and I think what we specul8ted might have happened...from what I see, there is no way you were not 

You look gr8, you looked gr8 when is counted the most.....I'm and IM are so very proud/pleased with you, Rob thinks you are/were fantastic....if enough people think the same thing...it must be true


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I was doing good till the beer



SO how long does this "beer" last?


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

And...I just wanna go on record saying that maggie (first), Mindi (third), and Lyzabeth (fourth) definitely deserved their placings...they looked and were awesome


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

Fitness Model /Fatass Model.......sounds the same when your wasted huh


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

Beer is over...but .....

Thanks Andrew 

Bernard said he'd send me the rest of the pics next week sometime


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

Okay...let's be nice


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

K...this puter has killed me all day...would you please bump the sweetner/gum/soda threads.....link for Katia/K-la, and whoever I wanted it earlied for, please, and answer Katia please...the diet soda/sweetner thing is starting to bug me


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

OMG!...anything ELSE I can do for ya? lol

where is all this stuff and what was the question?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

Yes, as a matter of fact there is......


LEASE:  It's all around of course...cre8ted for you the first time.


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

what was the question?

I don't want to work!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

Leah...thank you......I have to go checkout because I have been freaking busy all day and trying to help people at the same time...

SYS


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

I can't answer the question till you tell me what or where it is!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

Food q's for K-la and Katia.....I think there were others too...lol

GTG


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

K-la has training issues too please


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

Fuck!


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

are you fucking nuts Andrew?


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

done


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

Tired

Hi


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

Do you remember a long time ago when you tried to teach me how to give a link/url a title/name..like  "Gum" or "Soda", maybe even "Sweetners".....?


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

Well...I still can't do it......and I wanted one thread in CSH called CHS:  On the subjects of Gum, Soda and Sweetners!  

(what esle did you bump?)

Please...I won't ask for anything esle tonight except to be excused at 11 ....I promise


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

So...now you want me to go search for all those threads AGAIN and put them in ANOTHER thread in CSH?

Andrew...I have alot of work to do here.


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

I bumped the 3 you asked for...they're in nutrition


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=15635

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=5412

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=8620

to go here:


http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/forumdisplay.php?forumid=37

Please?

Can I help with your work....?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I bumped the 3 you asked for...they're in nutrition



and I thank you..and you do/did a whole lot more.....and I thank you for that also...

and......


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

done


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

What'cha working on...the site? 

and Thank you!


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

preparing for tomorrow at the moment.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

preparing huh

8:55 Drop kids off at school
9:05  Timbits and coffee
9:30  Waddle into work, cookies, cake, donuts as usual
10:00 Try to train, say "Fuck it" and go home
10:10 More Horton's coffee
10:30  Nut break
11:00 Cheese break
11:05- 12:00 Closet napper

Need I continue?


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

very funny


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

12:55 Wake up bloated
1:00 Cleaning spree, your house is probably fucked
5:00 Go back to work, leftover pizza
6:00  Addicted to beer
7:00  Can't find the cashews, realized you 8 them all
8:00  DP intervines
8:01  Nibbling again


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

are you done yet?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

Are you?  Asked if I can help...I leave in 15 minutes?


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

No...you can't...but thanks


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

GNL 

Back in 63 minutes if you are still preparing....


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

GNA  ....going to bed soon


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

lmfao! You did it again  I think you need a nap!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 6, 2003)

Did what?


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

Edited instead of quoted  in katia's journal

This is you're area:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17482


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

You can start kicking my ass about my diet now  lease:


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You can start kicking my ass about my diet now  lease:



Maybe I'm too busy?  (preparing)

GML


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

You're mad because i had work to do last night?

Like I didn't kill myself answering a million questions yesterday?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

No.....I'm a tiny weeny bit UPSET, becuase you didn't give me a few minutes after my stressful busy day yesterday.......( I did as much as you  and more the last few days on top of work etc)....knowing that you could have finished "in Peace" when I had to go at 11


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

....at 11, I'm fucking ready for bed...not ready to work! Christ

Sorry.


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

and I gave YOU time....just didn't want to be doing all the shit you asked me to do...that's not you...that's the board! I was here, in my journal, ready for you...you were busy all over the board.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

I'm sorry too......when you said you were tired, I didn't think it meant "of me" till last night.....


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

I have to go...sorry....hope you have a great day Andrew


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> I'm sorry too......when you said you were tired, I didn't think it meant "of me" till last night.....




It doesn't...I was here for you, just didn't want to run around the board!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> and I gave YOU time....just didn't want to be doing all the shit you asked me to do...that's not you...that's the board! I was here, in my journal, ready for you...you were busy all over the board.



Reread then....you were busy, brief, nonresponsive......and non attentive...look at the times...so I gave up...actually looked for things to do...because of your help, we were caught up (thanks)...I was here for you


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I have to go...sorry....hope you have a great day Andrew



U2 Leah, I'm Sorry 

GML again


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

Why the FUQ is everything so heavy??? I only took a week off!!!!  I felt like a total whimp today, despite having lots of energy 

*Flat DB Press* 30/12, 30/10, 35/8 ....felt wussy...that was hard, didn't wanna do another set.

*High Cable Fly* 25/12, 30/10...90 RI

*Mid Cable Fly* 30/10, 25/12...90 RI

*Low Cable Fly* 25/10, 20/10...90 RI

*Hammer Press* 70/8 x 3

I've come to the conclusion that the hammer press machines are useless

*Machine Fly* 60/12, 60/12, 65/8 + 50/6

*SB DB Pullover* 25/15 x 2


Ran the stairs today...mostly just to warm up my legs so I could stretch....3x3...90 RI

(G...AA  )


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

Hi



> and NO SWEETNER...don't like it anymore


 

Leah...remember, I recommended rest...  Was a good W/O, not mine ( or very modified), but good....


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

Hi  

Was yours...just very modified


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

So.....ummm, what's up Leah 

Busy/Slow here, one order left, two boxes to stock, off at 3, behind on water, on 3rd Liter, no W/O, my teeth are very clean however 

Some news later, notice form WL


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Hi
> 
> Was yours...just very modified



At least when you modify me, you modify me with me/us


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

Well...I have to go back to work tonight 

Don't feel like working today! All my students (fav clients) left for the summer...so it's not "fun"

A notice???


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

HY  lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

Yeah....like I need an employee (In June) 

Thinking of a vacation before he goes.....

Same here for biz, finals this week/graduation, slows down till summer school :boobah:


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

And you better get one too!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

Or maybe a puter and cable?


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

You can't do it all yourself Andrew


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

I have Carissa and MP......

I know Leah....looking for a part timer, some afternoons and weekends.....if you think training someone in a gym can be difficult.....lol.... in a store w/thousands of things to know


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

Maybe Jodi wants a better job (less $$$, more knowledge/reward), a big house to live in, lower cost supps, better riding/recreation and free training?


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

I know


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

yeah...maybe, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

It's stressful either way......bad week to give up alcohol huh?  Which is working....I'm gonna report that  certain tree trunk legs veins came back last night for the first time in months...HFY!


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

Giving up alcohol is over rated


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

Yeah, so is BF....lol

You might say that now about sweetners, that they are "Over rated" 

Leah, when do you get home today/tonight?  (thinking nap)


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

I leave in 1/2 an hr and get back about 7:30 ish


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

I already did the banking so I'll try to nap early in case you need a leg W/O or have time for me tonight   Crap...I was gonna eat at 4 MT and pee every 20 minutes till then....I guess I'll just "Circuit Nap"


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

very funny


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

Nap, Pee, Eat, Pee, Nap, Pee.....it works? 

I h8 it when Explorer just "unexpectedly quits"


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

in case you need a leg W/O or have time for me tonight 

that wasn't a typo


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

I have to go...have a good nap 

SY later tonight


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

ooops, residual resentment....sorry  

SYL


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

So tanning , no nap 

Tired.....almost at 5 L w/water bloat


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

5 litres is good.

I'm only at 4.5...always amazes me when I think back to pre-contest week, when i get 6 litres by freakin' noon


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

You should stop drinking in the name of sleep 

Have you been good today?


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

Check!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

Looks like you're enjoying your fats  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

I'm at LW btw


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

Okay so now that I can eat....I wanna try some new recipes...but I still don't wanna blow my diet or anything...so...what can I have/do  Now that I can do it I can't think of anything...other than protein pancakes and I don't want carbs.


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Looks like you're enjoying your fats
> 
> DP




 lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay so now that I can eat....I wanna try some new recipes...but I still don't wanna blow my diet or anything...so...what can I have/do  Now that I can do it I can't think of anything...other than protein pancakes and I don't want carbs.



Tell me everything in your frig and pantry?


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

You name it I got it (or can get it)....the only thing I probably don't have is any type of sauce 

You know I want to bake


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> You name it I got it (or can get it)....the only thing I probably don't have is any type of sauce
> 
> You know I want to bake



Speaking of that...I told everyone at work I was going to bake something sugar free and low carb for them 

btw...everyone thinks I'm nuts for being back on my diet already, lol.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

I don't think you're nutz...I think you eat toomany nuts 

Do you have shrimp?


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

lmao...no 

Don't really want shrimp but gimme what you were thinking of


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

Cajun Shrimp...you need spices


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

sorry 

I need a recipe  ...


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

I just throw things together, unless I'm in the gym, then I just throw things, well I bang thigs togehter too 

You need "Cajun Seasoning"...like a good Curry powder, you don't want to make it from scratch, buy a good one...and shrimp...speaking of which..brb


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lmao...no
> 
> Don't really want shrimp but gimme what you were thinking of



Hey...I'm gonna do it w.my gound chicken...

..and shrimp


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

eeewww....curry?


I know you didn't mean it, but the judges post was bad timing? ....like I'm whining or something?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

JMHO was all over it..I can take it down, it had nothing to do w/you  ??

Leah, it's the same seasoning for blackened fish...lol


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

Oh 

No...I don't want you to take it down.

I have to pee


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

I want to bake


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

6/8?


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

quick...rob's going to the store...should I get jubes jubes?


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

....j/k


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> quick...rob's going to the store...should I get jubes jubes?



HFN! 

You told me to chew your ass today..I SAY NO!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

N/K


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

lmfao...that smilie is the best


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

Ok...I'm going to bake...I think I'm going to make high protein, sugar free, low carb cookies


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

sometimes I forget and leave my watch on your time


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

what was 6/8? ...besides my birthday


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

alright....I need to eat...BBS


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> lmfao...that smilie is the best



yeah, it's been used before...lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Ok...I'm going to bake...I think I'm going to make high protein, sugar free, low carb cookies



There is no "EAT" in BAKE!  :warningyou:

However there are 2 S's in BAKE  ( s ) ( s )


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> what was 6/8? ...besides my birthday



Maybe you'd like 6 out of 8 of the dressings...


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

Oh 

cookies need work *cough*


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

What? Smokey there?


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

lmao...well...I can't succeed in EVERY recipe I make  

They're just a little dry is all....good macro breakdown though, little high in calories  If I were able to eat fruit they'd be less dry!


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

...guess i can't eat much of those 

215 cals
10 fat
16 carb
5.6 fibre
19 protein 

for one...in addition to my meals of 1610  ....was that bad?


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

Here....this is for you...let me do it:




lol *sigh*


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

Now I'll do it for me:


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

One? 

Prove it?


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

that I only ate one or that that's what the breakdown is? 

How do I prove it?


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

You should maybe suggest SHE find it? You don't have to link it.


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

do I get a workout for tomorrow or am I on my own?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

I'm yo's sorry...I told you it was upsetting me and I needed your help? 

So how weak are you?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

...and you're so smart Cookie Girl


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

A little weak...but more than anything I'm fucking sore!!!!  Those rack pulls destroyed my back w/ a capital D  I can't fucking bend over at all, lol.

I don't know what i should work tomorrow...shoulders or legs  

Maybe I should do arms tomorrow, legs friday, shoulders saturday?


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

It made my calories too high  I guess I don't get to cook new things


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

1a)  Lying L/C
1b)  Sitting? L/C
1c)  Standing  L/C
1d)  We did Lying  L/C again because we have a flat and an angled  (Wooser said she was awake after that)

2) Squats....get your mojo back.....12, 12, 10, 10, 6

3a) L/E 20 reps
3b) Two sets one legged, one set of two legged L/P......12 plus reps

4a) Seated calve
4b) Standing calve
4c) Smith Calve

My left calf is still sore


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> It made my calories too high  I guess I don't get to cook new things



Have I told you about the Seaweed Noodles..... 1 C, no URL, try Sea Tangle?


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

seaweed noodles? 

We don't have a standing leg curl.

You're gonna yell at me.....I don't like it


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

Your left calf?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

FUCK!  There are you happy now?

We did it, you could if you wanted too......

1)   Squats

2a)  BB SLDL's
2b)  DB SLDL's

3) Lunges

4) Step ups

5a) Seated calves
5b) Standing calves
5c) Smith Calves


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Your left calf?



One calf, two calves


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

No  I can't do DL's ....my smilie was cute though wasn't it? -><-

I'll do the first one


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

You can mix and match...on SLDL's you do not have to go past mid shin, you know? 

Yes, everything about you is  _*cute*_


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

No...seriously...the rack pulls DESTROYED my back...I had to demonstrate deads today and the bar almost fucking killed me!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

I want to fix that shit..I know it's your SI joint...just go light , esp the squats and L/P please


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

No no no...it's not back pain....it's WORKOUT PAIN 

My back is fine


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

way freaky


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

Oh......I get it.......too much PAIN to work through


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> way freaky



How's that?  GMTA?


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

K...I'm goin' to bed


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

HY


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> K...I'm goin' to bed



I see now.....

That Smilie hurts. (she fucking brutalized my gums)....and is cute (the smilie, not the Chatty Cathy who tried to hurt me)

GNL


----------



## w8lifter (May 7, 2003)

GNA 

I don't have to work till the evening. I may stay home and workout in the evening right before my clients.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> GNA
> 
> I don't have to work till the evening. I may stay home and workout in the evening right before my clients.



Paint...

I have  Thursday to deal with.....

May I have 's on the GN's and GM's


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

Okay...I'm officially pissed at you!!!! First!...you go and ruin yummy sugar things like ice cream and cheesecake for me...then the sweetner for my coffee....and now it's the coffee itself! This crosses the dam line Mister!  ....I don't _need_ coffee anymore...and worse, I don't think I'm going to have it 

Be careful Jodi, he's on a crusade....use caution!


----------



## Jodi (May 8, 2003)

> Be careful Jodi, he's on a crusade....use caution!


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)




----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

GML 

Listen here you little Studette.....not only are you fuking funny , (I know that you are serious too   ).....

I can't help it,, it's not my "fault" .... "Pain" is everywhere, and "Fat"  doesn't stand  a chance


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

GMA  

I am serious...and I'm seriously pissed off  lol


OT:

Children!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

OOT Spouses


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

I bet we can restore your sense of taste and balance soon


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

Maybe you should not restrict splenda at this point? lol ...also, suggesting stevia might work


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

I have a shoot on the 31st


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

I am once again going to try to paint today...it's been raining all week :GGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRr:


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Maybe you should not restrict splenda at this point? lol ...also, suggesting stevia might work



I just want get rid of this soda crap........I sort of agree, I just know that progress is faster w/o them, and everyone is in a hurry these days 

"We" have a shoot?  (I may have to go to Phoenix on the 16/17)


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

Um...can you go to LW?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I am once again going to try to paint today...it's been raining all week :GGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRr:



ooh.... that  there little 'r' is so cute


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

In a minute, yoga day for SoP....


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

At this point..."progress" is getting 6 EVEN meals, w/ slow burning carbs, protein AND fat, lol.


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

I have to take the kids in...BRB


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> At this point..."progress" is getting 6 EVEN meals, w/ slow burning carbs, protein AND fat, lol.



You're right......I'm too rigid...you step in and help please


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

K


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

My turn to leave....brb


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

K...lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

So have you had "One" perfect meal yet...Brownie/Cookie Girl? 


I have some good news for you ;grin:


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

What good news? 

Yes...I have 

i'm going to paint soon


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

Crap Crap Crap Crap

I just lost a post I'd been working on since last night :fuck:


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

That sucks.

OT

I'm lmfao...can you go to lw? ROTF


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

been there, done that


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

alright....should I just eat the damn cookies quickly and get it over w/ or spread the fukkers out for a week...*not baking anymore  *


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

No and No...you made a brag....now suck it up and catch me f you can!


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

I'm not wasting them


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

Okay...I have to go paint now


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

Let others eat them Leah......they are not important....5/31 is 


I need to rewrite that reply to Chrissy and I don't have time....


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Okay...I have to go paint now



Have fun..SYL 

Don't waste your legs


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

No one else is going to eat them, lol.

Okay...I have to go paint...before the day is over 

have a good day...SYS


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

Where is a psycho dog when you need one?


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

Don't even bring that up! 

going...


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

Go


----------



## nikegurl (May 8, 2003)

hi w8    hi DP    .  sorry to barge in.

wanted to ask you 2 questions on the leg routine you posted a couple of pages back.  if you do both DB and BB SLDL - how many sets of each and do you frequently do both in same workout?

then on the step ups - are these a good exercise to include if you're trying to build leg size?  (like if you're me!  lol)

thanks!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

3 sets, 8 reps each , no rest between exercises....rotated into the W/O once every 3-6 weeks 

Lately, I give w8 W/O's that are of intermediate/advanced caliper.....although I use the same on my beg/int partners...simply the intensity/volume is changed...and my partners  can get away w/more advanced exercises having form correction on the spot.  So yes, we do alot of the same, and modify were needed 

As for "step-ups"...I absolutely h8 them...just gave then to w8 as one of those "Oh So Posh"  (Tres Posh) things she likes   (with my co-ordin8tion, they're dangerous  )  Almost any exercise can become a mass builder with enough w8, step-ups are not the first choice


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

I hate step ups


I'm not going to workout today.,


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

Today is NOT a good day!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

Cuz of the step-ups? 

With a 21 K modem, customers, and the fucking phone going crazy...you can at least explain yourself...and Please don't do the step-ups


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

I'm not working out today.

I think it's my diet making me this way...it sucks that I can't ever relax on it...I'm fucking ADD-cursed forever 

We're painting...and off for a walk to Timmy's (no fucking sugar  ) 

If I miss you by the time I get back...have a GOOD day/afternoon


----------



## nikegurl (May 8, 2003)

hope you day drastically improves, w8!

last leg question - when you do 3 sets BB + 3 sets DB SLDL - do you prefer 3 BB followed by 3 DB no rest until all 6 are done or do you do 1 BB + 1 DB as a compound/super set 'til 3 are done?

thanks so much for the help


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

K...Leah...try to relax, please, swig some flax, it's helps the ADD   SYS    Also, Leah, don't fight the program so much....we'll figure out some new exciting way to make chicken or something   Go with it, become....flowwwwww

NG....the latter....BB then DB or vice versa = one set...repeat 3 X, raising w8 if you can


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> K...Leah...try to relax, please, swig some flax, it's helps the ADD   SYS    Also, Leah, don't fight the program so much....we'll figure out some new exciting way to make chicken or something   Go with it, become....flowwwwww



Okay


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

...I just got my CC statement and that dress...the one that was too small and the wrong colour  cost me $262!


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

*That* was sooo not worth it!


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

If you close your business, and the bank closes your business acct automactically, and there's a balance ...do they send ya the money?  lol


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

So...WTH is this Mood Food  (nutrizac) ?


----------



## Tank316 (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> So...WTH is this Mood Food  (nutrizac) ?


mood food= beer


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

I think I need to take a break from this place....it's really getting to me today.


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

And I just swigged flax


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

..I just got my CC statement and that dress...the one that was too small and the wrong colour  cost me $262!


__________________
www.leahwynne.com
www.ironmagwebhost.com


*it was/is Beautiful on you!  *




Report Post | IP: Logged

 05-08-2003 11:11 AM	
____ 	  
w8lifter
Moderator

Moderator

Registered: May 2001
Location: Trying to stop eating...send help!
Posts: 15888
Status: Online! 	

That was sooo not worth it!


* The dress or the coffee? *


__________________
www.leahwynne.com
www.ironmagwebhost.com




Report Post | IP: Logged

 05-08-2003 11:11 AM	
____ 	  
w8lifter
Moderator

Moderator

Registered: May 2001
Location: Trying to stop eating...send help!
Posts: 15888
Status: Online! 	

If you close your business, and the bank closes your business acct automactically, and there's a balance ...do they send ya the money?  lol


__________________
www.leahwynne.com
www.ironmagwebhost.com

* If you ask them too...they will w8 for things to settle *




Report Post | IP: Logged

 05-08-2003 11:13 AM	
____ 	  
w8lifter
Moderator

Moderator

Registered: May 2001
Location: Trying to stop eating...send help!
Posts: 15888
Status: Online! 	

So...WTH is this Mood Food  (nutrizac) ?


__________________
www.leahwynne.com
www.ironmagwebhost.com

*You remebered...the stuff rocks.....St johns, with Kav, Suma, and Siberian Ginseng, 20 minutes and you're a new person!  *




Report Post | IP: Logged

 05-08-2003 11:27 AM	
____ 	  
Tank316
Natural Bodybuilder

Moderator

Registered: Dec 2001
Location: Training for the Mr. Wis.
Posts: 3040
Status: Offline 	


quote:
Originally posted by w8lifter 
So...WTH is this Mood Food  (nutrizac) ? 
mood food= beer  



__________________
life begins with a good kick in the ass


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

what is it for/do?

the dress.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I think I need to take a break from this place....it's really getting to me today.



Let me know what happened at LW...will go later

Flax is good! 

 is better?


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

Just tired of the bullshit is all


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

What's a day w/o Drama?  Helping people makes up for it?


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

K...whatever you say  lol Dropping some things for you later


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

Can you tell me what this pill does?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

Crap, I was just there


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

gotta get the kids...SYL


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Can you tell me what this pill does?



Smoothes out the rough edges, really reduces anxiety, stress, long term works as anti-depressant......not the best for Bi-Polar.....but I think you'd like it!


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

I wasn't laughing at "andy".


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

SYS


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Smoothes out the rough edges, really reduces anxiety, stress, long term works as anti-depressant......not the best for Bi-Polar.....but I think you'd like it!




Well is it going to make me feel worse today then? I took one, lol


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

How come you're here, lol


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

Changed the time out on the modem to 6  Hours  

Have to go work soon


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

Oh  lol

I didn't workout ...but I'm feeling a little better


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

That's OK, and I'm glad..told you it would work


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

Thanks ...still a little bummed that I'm doomed to flax and protein forever though


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

We got a lot done on the house today. I painted the wood...rob painted the siding  Looks so much brighter


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

I'll find those L/C recipes for you...have 2 books too 

Excellent... 

GTG SYS


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

Hi


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

Hi


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

I posted that for you


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

> Your PM box is 101% full



LMAO...and I may leave it that way


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> I posted that for you



I know, and it's all good...I understand


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

How can it be 101% full


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

Super Powers?


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

Now THAT was funny! lmao!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

Should I go for 102% or is 101% impressive enough 

LeAH....I think I may have to retire early......I feel like a zombie...been spacey all day, and too many psychos :fuck: 

I'm good for a while though...tell me about this shoot?


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

Okay...I can't stay long either 

NORM CHEUNG PHOTOGRAPHY
www.normphoto.com

He's a very prominent figure photographer. I'm very excited!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

WOW, impressive 



LeAH....I have an idea? D:


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

What?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

Why don't we train you a little more "hardcore" and...tighten up that tummy...err..appetite, err.....Nutritional program...see if we can  cut together like we had planned?


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

Okay...that had to be the funniest typo ever!!! 

Yes...okay...it's what I need!!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

Crap...brb


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

I was thinking "perfect angel" six days a week...and one day to relax about food, meals, totals, etc....but not go crazy....Maybe Thursdays?


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

Probably the weekends cause it's summer and I want to have fun  

I think I have to go now.


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

It was a joke...I was telling you to have a perfect week...but if you want to go 10 days first before a "relax day"...so be it!


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

GNA  

Legs and abs tomorrow


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> It was a joke...I was telling you to have a perfect week...but if you want to go 10 days first before a "relax day"...so be it!




Oh great, lol. ...well I wasn't gonna go this weekend so I guess so huh 

I still have my gift certificate :bread:

Going now  ...GN


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

GNL  

A


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> GNA
> 
> Legs and abs tomorrow



 instead of  ?


----------



## w8lifter (May 8, 2003)

friggn twIt


----------



## mmafiter (May 8, 2003)

w8, I left something for you at LW.


----------



## w8lifter (May 9, 2003)

K


----------



## w8lifter (May 9, 2003)

GMA


----------



## w8lifter (May 9, 2003)

My lower back is still sore from my back workout!!!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 9, 2003)

GML


I'm Extra tired 

Becareful w/legs please


----------



## w8lifter (May 9, 2003)

I was too...almost slept in!


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 9, 2003)

I need to....Maybe Mother's Day  


(I just speced for like 30 seconds)


----------



## w8lifter (May 9, 2003)

I'm running late


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 9, 2003)

Schedule?


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 9, 2003)

Hectic morning, expectedly slow day, University Graduation....town goes crazy but nobody shops...have to go early? 

Big night at the bars...lol


----------



## w8lifter (May 9, 2003)

I'm leaving in about 10 minutes...got two clients then a leg workout


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 9, 2003)

K...Have a good day & W/O LeAH...


I'll probably leave the puter on a day at work again if I don't need the phone line


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 9, 2003)

May I write a brief plain reply to that?


----------



## w8lifter (May 9, 2003)

Um....I don't know...I guess 

I have to go...have a good day


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 9, 2003)

SYL


----------



## w8lifter (May 9, 2003)

My attempted leg workout:

Safety squat....one set of 90/12.....hurt my back too much

Smith squat....one set of 90/12....also hurt back too much

Hack squat....one set of 90/10...gave up and went home


I can't be here right now...but I am at LW.


----------



## katie64 (May 10, 2003)




----------



## CLPgold (May 29, 2003)

HI!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yes I saw you and your gorgeous self at FAME.  Thankfully I was jus a spectator this year cuz I was soooooooooooooo not ready to compete.  I saw Sugarbaby at the gym and we both agreed you should have placed in the top 20!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just moved into my new place May 1/03.  Me and the kids were in a motel until then - 9weeks.  IT SUCKED!!!!!!!!!  But I've been working out, DIET?  what's that now?  LMFAO.  My new place is gorgeous and I figure I got a WHOLE FUQin year to finish trainin my ass off and dieting.  I do like where I"m at right now though, just don't like it enough to compete LMFAO hahahahahahahaha.

Sorry I was soooooo busy to catch up with you and say hi, but I did see you on stage and you looked so good!!!!!!!!!!  Hope to see you soon.  Yeah I got internet again LMAO and I can log and keep in touch hahahahahahaha.  Cuz ya'll know how good I am at that.


----------



## w8lifter (May 29, 2003)

OMG!!!! Where the fuq were you???? I was looking for you, I didn't see you. 


9 weeks in a hotel???  w/ kids? Holy crap! ...how did you do that???


----------



## P-funk (May 29, 2003)

> Safety squat....one set of 90/12.....hurt my back too much



Could you please describe a safety sqaut???


----------



## Stacey (May 30, 2003)

Hi w8!!  Hope your doing wonderful!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2003)

Hey! LOOK!
Two strangers!
Hiya W8 AND CLP!
 

I kinda jacked up my back doing squats today myself. Now I am sitting in a chair in a cool room for 12 hours..not exactly good therapy for it..


----------

